# Forum and mobile device.



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The forum is not usable from a mobile device as every 10seconds it wants me to add an app from the app store.
If i wanted bet this or that, i would simply down load it, i don't need you to prompt me.

Very poor, this should be looked at and stopped immediately.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I use tapatalk but don't get any of that tosh

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> The forum is not usable from a mobile device as every 10seconds it wants me to add an app from the app store.
> If i wanted bet this or that, i would simply down load it, i don't need you to prompt me.
> 
> Very poor, this should be looked at and stopped immediately.


What browser are you using? What operating system? Normally this would be cookie based and if you disregard the suggestion to use an app to view the site it should go away.

-Philip


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

iOS 8 abs safari


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi,

I just gave it a go on my iOS and I didn't see a single ad pop up. Are you using the full site mode in Safari or the enhanced mobile viewing? Regardless, I would try going into your settings and clear out the cache and cookies to see if that helps out some.

Cheers,
Sheena


----------

